# Ross Munro Media Award - nominations for 2007



## Babbling Brooks (7 Jun 2007)

The Conference of Defence Associations (CDA) in collaboration with the Canadian Defence & Foreign Affairs Institute (CDFAI) has <a href="http://www.cda-cdai.ca/Munro_%20Award/submission_call_07.htm">invited nominations</a> for this prestigious annual award:

<blockquote>Its purpose is to recognize, annually, one Canadian journalist who has made a significant and outstanding contribution to the general public’s understanding of issues that relate to Canada’s defence and security. 

The recipient of the Award will receive a replica of the Ross Munro statue, along with a cash award of $2,500. 

The past recipients of this prestigious award are Stephen Thorne, Garth Pritchard, Sharon Hobson, Bruce Campion-Smith, and Christie Blatchford.</blockquote>

Try as I might, I can only come up with a few names that would merit consideration - and I discuss them <a href="http://toyoufromfailinghands.blogspot.com/2007/06/ross-munro-media-award-nominations.html">over at The Torch</a>.

Not much to draw from, is there?  Am I missing anyone?  Any other suggestions from the readership?


----------

